# Nice old rig!



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Today I spotted a 1975 Toyota Land Cruiser on a lot, original paint etc...no rust...they are asking 4900.. more then I'd pay but those are some nice old rigs..
The pickup version didn't get imported for long...too bad!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

1973 Toyota Landcruiser


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> 1973 Toyota Landcruiser


color me ignorant, but $8500  for a *1973* :gaah: that's :nuts:

seriously, WHAT's so special about it, I thought they were worth maybe half that?

ouch, I stand corrected... Used 1973 Toyota Listings | Used Car for Sale Listings | Cars.Oodle.com


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> color me ignorant, but $8500  for a *1973* :gaah: that's :nuts:
> 
> seriously, WHAT's so special about it, I thought they were worth maybe half that?
> 
> ouch, I stand corrected... Used 1973 Toyota Listings | Used Car for Sale Listings | Cars.Oodle.com


 that's a bargin,, for one thing,you don't need a tech in a white coat with a computer charging 80 bucks an hour to tell you is what wrong with it when it don't run and 6 more techs to pair it, anyone with a little mechanical knowledge can fix a 73 and back then, parts could be rebuilt for a few dollars, today everything on a trk cost a few hundred dollars, even a simple tune up is 500.
buy another old for a parts trk.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn, I may have to go look at this one , it's org paint and no rust that I can see, and if I remember right Toyota used the Chevy 6 cyl eng or a copy of it... this could be something worth checking out... will do it today

more later


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well I looked*

At 4900 it's a bad deal the back floor board was rusted thru inside looked like the "Bates Motel" and smelled like it, showed 59 K miles so it's turned over once for sure...

If you got it for maybe 2 K max and spent 3 K to really bring it back you'd have something.. but for 5 K you can buy something that's better...to bad, I always did like them ol rigs


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

I had a 75 they are real top heavy if you keep the hardtop on them


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Damn, I may have to go look at this one , it's org paint and no rust that I can see, and if I remember right Toyota used the Chevy 6 cyl eng or a copy of it... this could be something worth checking out... will do it today
> 
> more later


Your right on the chevy thing , but it was obsolete when they bought the molds, it has no parts in common with chevy 6 cylinders built since '63. the differentials were also chev knock offs, also obsolete, not used since '63
:beercheer:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Your right on the chevy thing , but it was obsolete when they bought the molds, it has no parts in common with chevy 6 cylinders built since '63. the differentials were also chev knock offs, also obsolete, not used since '63
> :beercheer:


Glad I didn't buy it!!! lol.. and I would have if it wasn't in such bad shape... and yes they are really top heavy..


----------

